# Klipsch Sub-12 Subwoofer



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone care to comment on this sub? Positive or Negative input is welcome. Thought of buying this for $250 obo while I save up for the mighty SVS sub I can't stop thinking about. LOL


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

That's a decent price on it. If that's all you have to work with money-wise I think I might pick it up. Can't say I know too much about that sub in particular, but klipsch subs sound pretty good. You're not going to get any really low sub bass, but for music it would be good.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I can help you out a little. My buddy has the 10" version and it puts out some nice bass. Not the most musical sub. It has more output at around 50hz or so and seems to sound more like a car audio sub than a home sub. He loves it. He likes the bumping bass and shrill highs. So you if you like bumping bass your in. :R

Matt


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## DrWho (Sep 27, 2006)

I consider the Sub-12 to be one of the best bang for the bucks when it comes to subwoofers.

It's also quite a huge step up from the Sub-10...


----------



## tomscave (Dec 29, 2007)

I own one, and for the money, it's a good sub.


----------

